# How long does 300mg test e take to really kick in?



## Adevo (May 9, 2013)

Ok guys its my first cycle and i've gone for test e only at 300mg/wk, i'm in my fourth week and have noticed a few changes, gained 7lbs (guessing thats water weight atm) my sex drive is very high, strength has increased a little. I just wanted know how long until i start seeing some major physical gains? Or am I over estimating the effectivness??


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Depends what oil you use but a simple enanthate run can take 6 weeks to start peaking.

It's possible at 4W you're enjoying the feeling of being on and if you're on prop or cyp then you're probably on pretty strong, I miss that feeling a lot. Enjoy it!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

It all depends how good your diet and daily routine is m8.

Usually the 4th or 5th week is where strength kicks in and you should be gaining. How much is entirely dependant on the person.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

300mg per week is a little low but it really depends on your starting BF % and diet if you want to see any visible changes.

If you're at a high BF% to start with then I wouldn't say you'd see much other than scale weight .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Adevo said:


> Ok guys its my first cycle and i've gone for test e only at 300mg/wk, i'm in my fourth week and have noticed a few changes, gained 7lbs (guessing thats water weight atm) my sex drive is very high, strength has increased a little. I just wanted know how long until i start seeing some major physical gains? Or am I over estimating the effectivness??


nice 1st cycle dose there mate, its already kicked in, the rest is down to your food intake and training, these will determine the outcome,


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like your doing well now mate, just concentrate on that and see what happens would be my best advice fella. JMO.


----------



## Adevo (May 9, 2013)

I'm on 300mg/wk as i know that receptors are very sensitive on first cycle, less is more if you get my meaning.

Diet wise, i was bulking for the first 3 weeks (continued from my natural diet) but i'm cutting for 7 weeks now for y photoshoot and holiday at the end of the cycle. Using the carb cycling method, my natural supplment knowledge is pretty good so i've got those sorted and i'm keeping sodium low and drinking 3-4 litres of water daily.

Training, i'm doing a push, pull, shoulders, legs routine core sessions 2-3 times a week. No cardio at the moment as i'm going to assess myself nearer the date


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Gains come in nice and slow, but consistency, on cycle...

People seem to think jumping on a bike with 14" bis will give them 17" (same bf%) after 3 months lol.


----------



## Adevo (May 9, 2013)

AnotherLevel said:


> Gains come in nice and slow, but consistency, on cycle...
> 
> People seem to think jumping on a bike with 14" bis will give them 17" (same bf%) after 3 months lol.


Yer i get what your saying bro, didnt want to over estimate it, but wanted to make sure my gains are on track.


----------



## Adevo (May 9, 2013)

Thinking of getting some cla and ADs shredabull, bit dubious about getting orals tbh as dont really fancy the strain on the liver, plus the fact i'll be having a few drinks in the week after the photoshoot whilst away


----------

